# المصدر الصناعي في اللغة العربيه



## علي حسين (27 أغسطس 2010)

*المصدر الصناعي*​

*المصدر الصناعي*: اسمٌ زِيدتْ في آخره ياء مشدّدة، بعدها تاء مربوطة: [يّة]، للدلالة على ما فيه من الخصائص. نحو: [الإنسانيّة]، فإنها تدل على خصائص الإنسان، و[اللصوصيّة]، فإنها تدل على خصائص اللصوص.
ولا فرق في ذلك بين أن يكون الاسم عربياً أو أعجمياً، أو جامداً أو مشتقاً، أو مثنىً، أو جمعاً،... نحو: [الحيوانية - الرأسمالية - الاشتراكية - الأقدمية - الكيفية - الماهيّة - الهويّة - الأنانية - الديموقراطية...].


----------

